# suche rezept für hornhecht



## fehmarn-fan (8. September 2002)

hallo,
ich suche ein rezept mit dem man hornhecht zubereiten kann.

gruß,

fehmarn-fan


----------



## Borgon (8. September 2002)

Hallo fehmann-fan.Willkommen im Board#6 Bei Hornhechten ist doch am besten räuchern oder?Falls du richtig kulinarische Zubereitungen machen willst dann warte mal bis der Thomas schreibt :q Der weiss bestimmt wieder was


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2002)

Mein Lieblingsrezpet für Hornis ist zwar &quot;Fusselarbeit&quot;, aber es lohnt sich (zumindest in meinen Augen): 
Ich filiere die Hornis, schneide sie in ca. 3 - 5 cm lange Stücken, salzen, mehlieren und in heißen Öl sehr schnell ausbraten (1/2 Minute auf jeder Seite reicht, sonst wirds trocken!!, deswegen auch mit großer Hitze arbeiten).

Auch geräuchert sind die Hornis ne Delikatesse.

Man kann sie auch sehr gut in Stücken wir Brataal zubereiten oder in Gelee.

Da die Hornis zu Zeiten unterwegs sind, wo Mutti schöne Tomaten im Garten hat, kann man sie auch auch mit etwas Salz und Zucker sowie grobem Pfeffer bestreuten und mit Knoblauch vefeinterten Tomatenscheiben dünsten, wer`s herzhafter mag kann das ganze uach mit Gouda oder Emmentaler überbacken.


----------



## leierfisch (8. September 2002)

Moin Moin! Willkommen im Board fehmarn-fan:m. Ich räucher die leckeren Hornies,schmecken mir so am besten.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. September 2002)

Ich verarbeite meine Hornhechte auch  so !


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2002)

Kleiner tip zu bellys schönem rezept: Zum Braten immer Öl nehmen, weil Margarine viel Wasser enthält und nich so erhitzt werden sollte und Buter zu schnell verbrennt. Wer den Buttergeschmack haben will, sollte ganz am Schluß einfach noch einen Stich Butter mitbraten.
Und wenn man noch Speck benutzt, braucht man auch nur sehr wenig Öl, viel weniger als Margarine/Butter, ist also letzten Endes dann trtoz der Buttergabe m Schluß fettärmer.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. September 2002)

> Und wenn man noch Speck benutzt, braucht man auch nur sehr wenig Öl, viel weniger als Margarine/Butter, ist also letzten Endes dann trtoz der Buttergabe m Schluß fettärmer.



@Thomas9904
Mensch ich will nicht abnehmen. Ich benutze immer beim Braten Butter oder Speck in rauhen Mengen. Es soll ja schmecken. Wenn ich da noch auf fettärmer achten soll, dann vergeht mir das Essen. Demnächst sorgst Du noch für Gerüchte das Schlucken schwanger macht und was hat das zu Folge?!  

Keine Frau will mehr schlucken! Nee so geht das nicht! Mach uns *nicht*  die letzten Laster und Freuden im Leben madig!!! :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2002)

Dann nimm trotzdem nur Öl zum braten und hau Dir nachher eben einfach mehr Butter in die Pfanne.
Braten in Öl bringt wegen der Hitzebeständigkeit des Öls einfach bessere ergebnisse: Schönere Farbe, gleichmäßigeres Braten.
Wie gesagt am Schluß dann die butter dazu!!
Soviel Du willst!!!!!


----------



## chippog (9. September 2002)

@ bellyboat! schön, dass du keine probleme mit all dem geilen fett hast! laida laida laida gibt es andere figuren auf diesem erdball, unter anderem meine &quot;wenigkeit&quot;, die damit problemchen haben. also, danke thomas, für den tip. und dir bellyboat sei ein teil meines neides gewidmet... du brauchst allerdings zum angeln dein bellyboat. ich hingegen komme mir fast vor als wenn ich so einen wampenkutter ständig mit mir rumschleppe. vielleicht sollte ich mir schwimmflossen anschrauben und einfach lospaddeln?

abschliessen möchte ich mit folgender betrachtung: gerichte die ohne viel fett erstklassig schmecken, scheinen ehr zur hohen schule der kochkunst zu gehören. lecker mit butter, sahne und so kocht ein jeder... chippog, der küchenbulle im ab.


----------



## fehmarn-fan (9. September 2002)

danke für die vielen rezepte. werde mal die rezepte ausprobieren.

servus,

fehmarn-fan


----------

